# Opinions: Bodykit



## saumaun (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes. I know you've probably all seen it.
And a bunch of you probably think it's hideous, but I LOVE IT!


























Well, I've had my eye on this for a while. And some money may be coming my way, so I'm going to pull the trigger and get my MkII 8J. And this bodykit.

1 problem: [or 2, depending how you look at it]

I want the black/red nappa leather on the interior and black exterior.

Would my TT still look orgasmic if it's black with that bodykit?

OH! And I couldn't find whether or not LED running lights are an option. I want it to be similar to the R8, so they are on at all times [sorry, kinda new to this world]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There are some body kits that look ok this I am afraid 
isn't one of them it's a TT not an R8 and I believe they
come in via Niche who are a bugger to deal with....sorry

Get the car and spend the money elsewhere Remap, Exhaust, Coilovers
the money can be better spent elsewhere, OSIR do some neat carbon stuff
looks better and is very well made


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

Gotta say I do like the look but that is because I LUUUURRRRVVVVEEEE the R8. If money was an option I would have had an R8 over the TT but its not.... That said I would never ever consider this body kit as its like sticking a M3 badge on a BMW 318! Why try to make the car look like something it isnt?

I agree with the post above, spend your money else where and if you want body styling insteda of spending the 2k this kit costs why not get someone to design a more individual look??? Well thats what I'd do anyway


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Someone's made a good job of making a TT look like an R8, fair play to them.

I think it looks crap also.

Take the financial hit and get an R8 if it means so much to you, they are a beautiful car [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## saumaun (Oct 18, 2008)

Yea guys, I know most of you don't like it.

To be honest, I don't like how its so R8 knockoff-ish, but I still want it.

But the questions were:
1. Will it still look great if I get my TT in black?
2. Is there an option for LED running lights similar to the R8? [the arrangement doesn't matter, I just want them to be there]


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

why not go to the audi site and configure a black R8... give you an idea if you will still like it! As for the lights not sure if they are added as part of the kit you would have to ask the suppliers about that! Also see the MANY other posts about lights and the fact that unless the lights are installed to UK specifications then xenons are illegal... you need auto levelling and washers to make them legal.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

saumaun said:


> Yes. I know you've probably all seen it.
> And a bunch of you probably think it's hideous, but I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> ...


Not my cup of tea sorry......

Look at the colour difference between the body and the rear bumper over the rear wheel arch (last pic).....quite shocking IMHO


----------



## saumaun (Oct 18, 2008)

> Not my cup of tea sorry......
> 
> Look at the colour difference between the body and the rear bumper over the rear wheel arch (last pic).....quite shocking IMHO


Good eye! I didn't even notice that. Before I buy I'll make sure the black is the same exact shade, or I expect a full refund including shipping.

I won't tolerate any imperfections if I'm going to spend above $5k on something like this.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats the sprayers fault more likely, not the kit. I prefer the Rieger or Osir kit over this tbh, but not on the merits of the spray work, just think they are different without pretending to be an R8.


----------



## saumaun (Oct 18, 2008)

I also like the Osir kit. Only it reminds me of a Lexus too much.

But that's a bit hypocritical considering the Caractere kit looks identical to the R8


----------



## Jakkers (Nov 30, 2008)

If the R8 didn't exist this would be a kick ass body kit ... :twisted: 
Now its an imitation ... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

saumaun said:


> > Not my cup of tea sorry......
> >
> > Look at the colour difference between the body and the rear bumper over the rear wheel arch (last pic).....quite shocking IMHO
> 
> ...


TBH Silver is one of the worse colours to match......Black should be easier but do check with the bodyshop before you get ithe kit sprayed would be my advice.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leave off the stupid sideblades and it wouldn't be _that_ bad?!?


----------



## saumaun (Oct 18, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Leave off the stupid sideblades and it wouldn't be _that_ bad?!?


EXACTLY what I was thinking!

Too bad they don't render these... I would love to see how it looks without


----------



## TigerDejan (Oct 29, 2008)

its not color difference ... its the shadow on the car that makes the cars color look strange ...


----------



## Kwala3871 (Oct 26, 2008)

Do they produce the blades in a carbon finish? Those on black bodywork would look awesome !!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the shape of the rear pipes.
No comments on the rest.


----------



## saumaun (Oct 18, 2008)

Kwala3871 said:


> Do they produce the blades in a carbon finish? Those on black bodywork would look awesome !!!!


Not sure... I should ask though!

I was actually thinking it would look better in black WITHOUT the side blades. If they're not too time consuming to install, I could maybe only add them when I need to.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Leave off the stupid sideblades and it wouldn't be that bad?!?


Same here,and that rear boot spoiler looks really smart.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

saumaun said:


> Yea guys, I know most of you don't like it.
> 
> To be honest, I don't like how its so R8 knockoff-ish, but I still want it.
> 
> ...


I'm no fan of the kit either and agree that if you must have this, don't go for the sideblades. Given that the R8 looks fabulous in black - this car would look good in black and a great excuse to drop the blades. If your new car is a TTS then it will have LED's - otherwise, make sure you spec Xenon's then replace them with TTS Xenons with LED's which you can get from Europrice.com

This said, given how much money you are putting into cosmetics (the kit, the TTS Xenons and probably pimp wheels) why don't you just get a TTS and upgrade the underpinnings as suggested above...


----------



## saumaun (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion!

The more I think about it, I really think I should leave the sideblades off. I will still buy them, [so hopefully they aren't too difficult to install myself] in case I ever want to put them on for a few days.

And the TTS is pretty hard to come by in the USA :wink:

Thanks for the tip... I will make sure to specify xenon headlights, then upgrade them and add LED's from the TTS. Hopefully that's a weekend DIY project as well

I really appreciate the help! Keep the comments coming, guys!


----------

